# Lime kiln CG, california coast



## sprinter31 (Jan 21, 2009)

This is one awesome campground, it is right on the california coast and offers either forested camping or beach camping, it is a small cg with about 30 spaces so it can get booked on the weekend, but if you can go during the week you are in for a very nice surprise, my suggestion is go in east as far as you can into the forest , it is the most lush green forest you'll ever see.
Make sure to take the trail up the stream to the falls and lime kilns.
It is approximately 30 miles south of big sur on hwy 1 , the entrance is right at the end of a tall bridge if your coming from the north. Look close, easy to miss.
The spaces are small so don't take your big trailer or motorhome.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Would be nnice to see some pictures if you have any??

Sounds real nice!


----------



## sprinter31 (Jan 21, 2009)

No pics sorry,, but if you go, DONT forget your camera, it is incredible!!!

You might get lucky by searching it online, somebody may have pics posted,, good luck felow camper.


----------

